# broody hen



## MotherOfChickens (18 May 2013)

I was going to hatch some Scots Greys in the incy later this month, but one of the SG hens has gone broody and am happy to let her have a go although I have no experience of broodies, as always use incubators. She's not in with the other SGs as she's full sister to the boy, so she's in with my hybrids and araucana. I have a broody ark doing nothing.

a) it means moving her out of her run-atm the broody ark is well away from both runs, is it better to move it or leave her completely by herself?

b)I have no eggs put by-I have those lay today but they weren't collected quickly, were inside-temp here is 10 degrees.Can I use those or should I just make sure I collect them quickly over the next couple of days?It is supposed to get warmer over the next few days.

any other tips?would love a broody to do all the hard work for me!

TIA


----------



## Nudibranch (18 May 2013)

If you're prepared to give her a go then I wouldn't worry about the eggs. I've hatched some which were sat in the kitchen for 4 days waiting to be eaten before now! And being posted doesn't affect them too much so I would imagine sitting in the nestbox for a bit at 10c would be absolutely fine.

You could move the broody pen nearer so she can see/hear the others, if she's truly broody it won't distract her and I always think it's a bit nicer for them. Remember to lift her off to eat and drink a couple of times a day though!


----------



## AengusOg (18 May 2013)

Broody hens like peace and quiet, so are more likely to make a good job of hatching if they are in isolation. Their natural instinct is to secrete their eggs away.

I once worked for a man who kept lots of rare-breed pheasants. My job was to manage the broody bantams. They were housed in rows of broody boxes, which were each about fourteen inches square and ten to a unit. Each box had a drop down door, and in front of each box was a peg and tether and a small bean can for water. The pegs were staggered, one close to the box and the next further away so that the banties weren't close enough to fight.

Every morning I would go along the rows and lift each bantam off her eggs, tether her outside her box, and give her a handful of wheat and fill her water container. As I went, I'd check that each nest was clean and the eggs in a tidy order.

The birds were off the nest for about fifteen minutes; if the weather was bad, each door was closed while they were off. Each bird had a feed, a drink, and emptied themselves, before being each untethered and gently returned to their nest. They sat there for twenty four hours at a time. 

Each bird sat on between nine and fifteen eggs, depending on the bird's size and availability of eggs. It was always an odd number of eggs.

The nests were prepared in a particular way to optimise hatching rates. The boxes had no base, so the nest was made directly on the ground. Firstly a shallow depression was created, and fine soil, free of stones made to form the nest base. Then a tisted rope of straw was made and set around the rim of the depression. Then a handfull of soft dry grass or hay was laid in the middle of the nest and patted into the shape of the depression to form a nest bowl into which the eggs were placed. 

Each egg had been cleaned, stored on its side, and turned twice daily. A dry cloth, or a soft scouring pad, is best to remove any dirt but retain the integrity of the egg's natural seal. They were all checked for cracks or chips before being set, as an egg which rots during incubation is likely to foul the whole nest.

You could put your broody hen on a couple of dummy eggs, or even spare eggs, to keep her broody for a few days until you collect enough eggs for a setting. Store them on their side in a cool place out of the sun, mark them with a pencil to record the date of collection and breed, and turn them twice daily.

Of course hens will manage to hatch eggs in cardboard boxes, wooden floors and all kinds of unnatural places, but hatching rate will be maximised by a little attention to detail when siting and managing a broody hen and her eggs.

If your hen is in a secure run, you could just provide feed and water and allow her to manage herself. She will come off the eggs when climatic conditions suit her, and will sit tight nearer the time of hatching, and will hopefully bring off plenty of chicks for you.

Good luck, anyway, whatever you choose to do.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 May 2013)

thanks for all the information  

the pen/arc I have in mind is pretty secure-I'll move her tonight and give her some eggs to sit on for a few days, see how she gets on while I collect others.Do I absolutely have to lift her off if it seems like she's defecating outside?


----------



## Clodagh (19 May 2013)

I don't lift mine off unless I can tell they haven't been. JUst give wheat (makes nice dry poos!).

I would move her with a couple of the eggs she is sitting on to make sure she is good and settled, as the first 24 hours after you move them they can be a bit restless. Then when she is hunkered down pop the 'proper' eggs under her.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 May 2013)

wheat I have-thanks. I use easibed for the nest boxes, will that be alright for a nest? I don't have any straw (except chop) and know that hay isn't generally considered suitable.


----------



## Clodagh (19 May 2013)

Easibed is fine but I use hay and always have, it mats into a nice comfy nest and they don't shove it out from under them so quickly. Shake it out really well first though, outside.
I also use something to keep the nest together, if it is just a flat floor they are on. Maybe a stick across the corner, or a seed tray? If you use something with sides (like seed try) remember that newly hatched chicks can fall out and not get back in again.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (29 June 2013)

well the first broody only sat for a week but then another went broody (Marsh Daisy) and I put 5 Scots Grey eggs under-today I have 4 chicks  She was a great broody, came off once a day to eat/drink/poop and is very protective. They are great time wasters, been watching them as much as possible! Such a warm day, they've been out for most of it.


----------



## WelshRuby (29 June 2013)

Ooo congratulations!!! No housework for weeks now then!
Would love to see piccies, pleeeeeeeeeeease!


----------



## Adopter (30 June 2013)

Wow. Well done, we once hatched some bantoms, knowing nothing about what to do and they hatched on Easter Sunday.


----------



## WelshD (30 June 2013)

Brilliant 

I hatch hundreds in incubators each year but I will let a broody sit of I get one as there is nothing better than seeing a hen with her chicks


----------

